# Topics > Smart things >  Leaf, smart Wi-Fi Air Purifier, Vigilant Inc., Lausanne, Switzerland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Vigilant Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Leaf, the first smart Wi-Fi Air Purifier 

 Published on Jul 24, 2014




> Leaf gives you control of your indoor air quality from anywhere at anytime. Controlling the air quality of your home is, in many ways, controlling the quality of your life. Breakthroughs in connective technology now allow users to adjust the air quality parameters of their home from anywhere via their smartphones or tablets.

----------

